# Leg bands for ducks



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

since all three of my ducks are around the same size and look the same I want to be able to tell them apart so I'm thinking about getting them leg bands but they only make them for chickens so would the size 11 ones since they are for roosters fit the ducks because ducks legs are much bigger than a chickens and I want them to fit comfortably so any suggestions? 


Brooke 
hobby farmer of goats, chickens, ducks, horses & donkeys
Clearview dairy 4H club


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

they make them bigger and smaller look online they are out there


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just remember to keep a really close eye on them because they can cut off the circulation if they don't fit right. It's going to be difficult to find 3 different colors for a decent price mainly because they are usually sold in packages of 50....


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

If you are only using them for identification purposes and not for showing then I would not bother with getting real leg bands.
What I use instead is colored cable ties. (Zip Ties) They will fit everything from pigeons to turkeys. You just slide one on until it's a comfortable size and then cut off the tail. They seem to be more durable than regular spiral bands, too.
They are cheap, easy to replace if needed, and one bag full of them is a LOT. (Plus, now that I have them around the house, I am finding them to be useful for a lot of random purposes.)


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Cable/Zip ties would work. I have four Pigeons sporting red ones! The breeder uses different colors for keeping track of breeders and their offspring. 

I think for the ducks, I would use the double lock type. Home Depot has these in 8" length. The bag of 100 is different colors. To fit properly, make sure the zip tie can move up and down the leg easily. Not too tight, but not to loose. Snip tail off like Greybird suggested. 

Ducks are notorious for picking at the tiniest things, so keep an eye on it. If they are able to get it off, or any type of leg band, they would most likely will swallow it. I prefer plastic over metal bands just in case.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

I use zipties on my ducks. Just don't use red or pink ones


----------

